# Do I trust cheap pregnancy test from china ?



## Fidgit (Oct 25, 2007)

Trying for number two diui , someone gave me these early hcg strips .  Taken 3 since Sunday offical test day today .  All negative    .  But no period but guess it will come .  Do I trust them anyone used them before .


----------



## Fidgit (Oct 25, 2007)

Up date -  mr clear blue say yes I am pregnant in worked yeahhhh looks like my 2 Diui making is growing , so excited .  Scan in 2 weeks today to see how many


----------

